# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  βγήκαν οι πρώτοι νεοσσοί

## fillio

::  
Καλησπέρα παιδιά  ::  
Επιτέλους γίναμε γονείς  ::  
Ο κελαϊδίτσος και η λευκή που είναι μπέζ απέκτησαν τα πρώτα δύο μικρά ζεμπράκια και περιμένω περίπου αύριο να σκάσει και το τρίτο αυγό
είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη προσπαθώ να τα δώ μέσα στη φωλιά αλλά ίσα που μπορώ να τα διακρίνω καθώς φοβάμαι πολύ μην τα τρομάξω και τα ενοχλήσω!!!!
Τελικά δεν υπηρχε δυστοκία γιατί έκανε μόνο τρία αυγά το κορίτσι μου!!!!!
θα προσθέσω φωτογραφίες πολύ σύντομα.....

----------


## tasrek

Συγχαρητήρια. Τώρα είναι η ώρα να τους παρέχεις αυγό βρασμένο ή αυγοτροφή εμπορίου για να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς.  ::

----------


## tonis!

χαιρομαι πολυ φιλλιω!και εγω σημερα ειχα δυο γεννητουρια απο δυο διαφορετικα ζευγαρια βαιβεα!να σου ζησουν λοιπον!
 ::   :winky:

----------


## douke-soula

να σου ζησουν τα μωρακια
 και καλως να ερθει και το αλλο μωρο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουνε!!! εχε το νου σου οτι σου ειπε ο τασος   :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Φιλιώ να σου ζήσουν!!!
Προσεχτική φροντίδα τώρα για να μην αγχωθούν οι γονείς?????
Είναι η 1η σου αναπαραγωγική προσπάθεια????
Πες μας αν θέλεις 5 πράγματα για τη προετοιμασία και τη πορεία μέχρι το ευχάριστο σημερινό γεγονός   ::

----------


## budgiefun

να σου ζησουν τα μωρακια

----------


## fillio

::  
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές....είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατί ξημερώματα 1ης Οκτωμβρίου γεννήθηκε και το τρίτο μικρό.
Ναι Vagelis76 είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που έχω γεννητούρια στο σπίτι και είμαι ενθουσιασμένη!!!!!
Είναι και οι δύο καταπληκτικοί γονείς.
Τον κυρίαρχο ρόλο έχω την εντύπωση ότι τον έχει η λευκή η οποία έχει τον κελαϊδίτσο μου σήκω-σήκω και κάτσε-κάτσε όποτε θέλει τον φωνάζει στη φωλιά κια όποτε θέλει τον βγάζει έξω. Αυτός δε φρουρός περιμένει εντολές της ακριβώς έξω ή πάνω από την φωλιά. Μόλις κουραστεί η λευκή τον φωνάζει με μια πολύ ναζιάρικη κραυγούλα και αμέσως αυτός μπαίνει μέσα και αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα.
Σε όλη τη διάρκεια της επώασης συνέβαινε το ίδιο...όλη μέρα εναλλάξ επώαζαν τα αυγά και το βράδυ η λευκή έμπαινε στην φωλιά μόνη της για καμμιά 'ωρα και αυτός καθόταν από πάνω από την φωλιά άγρυπνος φρουρός μέχρι που τον καλούσε μετην ναζιάρικη φωνούλα της και αμέσως αυτός έμπαινε μέσα και καθόντουσαν και τα δύο μαζί μέχρι το πρωί.
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση φοβερή είναι ότι δύο μέρες πριν και τα δύο είχαν ένα φοβερό εκνευρισμό και έτρεχαν πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί προσπαθώντας να βάλουν περισσότερο χόρταράκι και βαμβακάκι στην φωλιά τους...και η λευκή του φώναζε λες και του έλεγε να κάνουν γρήγορα γιατί δεν προλαβαίνουν.
¨Ετσι λοιπόν προσθέσαμε και άλλα υλικά για τη φωλίτσα τους και δύο μέρες πριν γεννηθούν τα μωρά διαμόρφωναν την φωλίτσα για να υποδεχτούν τα μικρά αλλά καταλάβαινα την αγωνία τους στο να προλάβουν. Οδηγίες έδινε συνέχεια η λευκή και αυτός ακολουθούσε τρέχοντας.
Τους έχω βάλει αυγό κροκάδι και σπράδι (χωρίς τα τσόφλια)μαζί  λειωμένο καλάκαλά με το πιρούνι και πρόσθεσα και λίγη φρυγανιά τριμμένη, τους αρέσει πολύ. Επίσης έβαλα σπόρους από την τροφή τους σε βαμβακάκι και αφού φύτρωσαν τους τα πρόσεθεσα στο κλουβί γιατί διάβασα σε κάποιο βιβλίο που έχω ότι κάνουν πολύ καλό και έχουν ενθουσιαστεί.
Προσπαθώ να δώ τα μωρά αλλλα δεν μπορώ να τα προσέξω καλά γιατί φοβάμαι μην τα ενοχλήσω
Στο νεράκι τους βάζω και πολυβιταμίνες και τους έχω μπαστουνάκια από κεχρί που λατρεύουν
Είμαι ξετρελαμένη  ::

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο καλως δεχτηκες και το junior   ::   ::   ::   ::  
θα ελεγα το αυγο να το βαζεις μαζι με το τσοφλι ειναι μια πολυ καλη πηγη ασβεστιου

----------


## tasrek

Διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρο του [user:24ua38jb]jk21[/user:24ua38jb] για τους βλαστωμένους σπόρους και την ασφαλή παρασκευή τους.
Θα πρότεινα να σταματήσεις την χορήγηση της πολυβιταμίνης μιας και το σιτηρέσιό τους είναι αρκετά πλούσιο και θρεπτικό. 

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1099

----------


## fillio

το αυγό να το βάζω με το τσόφλι η μπορεί να πνιγούν τα μικρά;

----------


## douke-soula

τα μικρα τα ταϊζουν οι γονεις και τα φαϊ που τους δινουν απο το στομα τους ειναι πολτος οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει καποιο σεναριο να πνιγουν τα μωρα

----------


## fillio

Καλημέρα σε όλους μόλις διέκρινα κάτι σαν φουσκάλα σε ένα από τα νεογνά ζεμπράκια μου.
Σήμερα κλείνουν 10 ημέρες ζωής.
Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό και νοιώθω σοκαρισμένη!!!!!
Αν πεθάνει πως να το βγάλω από τη φωλιά χωρίς να δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα στην υπόλοιπη οικογένεια;

----------


## tasrek

Σε ποιό σημείο του σώματος είναι η φουσκάλα; Μπορείς να μας βάλεις μια φωτογραφία; 
 Αν πεθάνει το πιο πιθανό είναι να το πετάξουν οι ίδιοι οι γονείς από την φωλιά. Αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν το πετάξουν το να βάλεις το χέρι σου και να το πάρεις δεν είναι πρόβλημα.
 Πρώτα απ' όλα όμως να δούμε την φουσκάλα που αναφέρεις, γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα, μπορεί και να είναι κάτι.  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αν είναι στο λεμό τότε μην ανυσηχείς .
Εκεί αποθεικεύεται το φαεί στα μικρά όταν τα ταϊζουν οι γονείς .

----------


## fillio

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ πολύ 
μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος
 γιατί τα βλέπω και τα τρία πολύ δυναμωμένα
Φεύγω για δουλειά θα τα πούμε πολύ σύντομα και πάλυ
 ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Αν εννοείς φουσκάλα γεμάτη με φαγητό, σωστά λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος ότι είναι ο πρόλοβος!
Αν μέσα στον πρόλοβο εννοείς ότι έχει φουσκάλα με αέρα, τότε το πουλάκι καθώς ταϊζόταν κατάπιε και λίγο αέρα ίσως. Αν και αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν ταϊζουμε εμείς με σύριγγα.
Μάλλον τον πρόλοβο θα εννοείς! Πάντως βγάλε και καμιά φωτό να τα δούμε  ::

----------


## fillio

Παιδιά!!!!ΠΕΤΑΜΕ!!!!!!
Από χθές ξεκίνησαν τα βρέφη να δοκιμάζουν τις φτερούγες τους.
Πρώτα βγήκε ο πρώτος(μάλλον αρσενικο είναι) ο οποίος αφού κουτρουβαλιάστηκε κάτω σηκώθηκε και τι να σας πω.....μέχρι κούνια έκανε. Μετά βγήκε και ο δεύτερος λίγο σοκαρισμένος....
και σήμερα το κορίτσι μας (νομίζω πως είναι κόρη)
ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ με έχουν καταπλήξει!!!!!μάθημα διαπαιδαγώγησης πρέπει να μας κάνουν.
Αισοδοξώ να τα πούμε μεθάυριο στη συνάντηση  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Φιλιό ,βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε τους μικρούς σου εξερευνητές.

----------


## fillio

::  
Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!!!
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω τα βρέφη πετάνε μια χαρά αλλά η λευκή μου έκανε και τέσσερα καινούργια αυγά.
δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γιατί τα μικρά θέλουν ακόμη φροντίδα.
Σκέφτομαι να τις βγάλω τα αυγά γιατί είναι ακόμη νωρίς για δεύτερη γέννα και φροντίδα και έχουν αρχίσει να αγριεύουν στα ήδη υπάρχοντα μικρά.
ακόμα τρέφονται και από τους γονείς και έχουν διαμάχη γιατί δεν τα αφήνουν να μπούν στην φωλιά.
Είναι η τέταρτη μέρα που κλωσάει τα αυγά.Το τελευταίο βγήκε εχθές, δεν ξέρω αν έχει και άλλα αυγά.
Νοιώθω πως αν τους αφαιρέσω τα αυγά είναι σαν έκτρωση και σκοτώνω ζωούλες.....από την άλλη όμως δεν έχω δώσει τα βρέφη γιατί χρειάζονται φροντίδα  
 ::   δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω
any help::::

----------


## tasrek

Τα μικρά σου είναι σχεδόν ενός μηνός. Στα καναρίνια τουλάχιστον όταν τα μικρά γίνουν ενός μήνα τότε τα χωρίζουμε από τους γονείς γιατί μπορούν να τραφούν μόνα τους. Νομίζω πως μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε ένα χωριστό κλουβί  με αρκετή διαθέσιμη τροφή (σπόρους, αυγό) και να τα παρακολουθείς για το αν τρέφονται μόνα τους (που είναι και το πιο πιθανό). Μην τους βάλεις ακόμα λαχανικά, άσε να περάσει λίγος καιρός ακόμα.

Όσο για την γέννα θα πρότεινα να μην την αφήσεις να κλωσσήσει. Άσε να περάσει λίγος καιρός για να προλάβει να ξεκουραστεί και να ανακτήσει τις δυνάμεις της. Αν κάποια στιγμή της επώασης συνηδητοποιήσει πως δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει θα τα παρατήσει από μόνη της, οπότε δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται αυτή την στιγμή να κουραστεί περαιτέρω. Μην ξεχνάς πως τα ζεμπράκια ζευγαρώνουν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή του χρόνου αρκεί να υπάρχει πλούσια διατροφή και σταθερή θερμοκρασία. Κάνε ένα διάλλειμα και συνεχίζεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Φιλιώ εγώ θα σου έλεγα να αφήσεις τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν όπως τα πουλάκια τα προγραμμάτισαν.Λογικά αφού η θηλυκιά κλωσάει αυγά,ο πατέρας θα φροντίσει τα μικρά από εδώ και πέρα(τουλάχιστον αυτό γίνεται στα καναρίνια)
Αν δείς οτι τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν και υπάρχουν τσακωμοί και "σπρωξίματα" με κίνδυνο να προκληθεί ζημιά στη φωλιά και τα αυγά,αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα και τα έχεις σε ζευγαρώστρα,βάλε το χώρισμα με τα μικρά και το πατέρα μαζί ώστε η μαμά να μείνει ήσυχη με τα αυγά.
Θα σου πουν καλύτερα εκείνοι που κατέχουν το είδος και έχουν γνώση αναπαραγωγής σε αυτά τα πουλιά....
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να γεμίσει το σπίτι από μωρά!!  ::

----------


## fillio

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!!!!!!!

----------


## fillio

::  
Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!!!
Έλειψα από την παρέααρκετά ένεκα υποχρεώσεων....
Πάντρεψα τον γιό μου.... και καταλαβαίνετε!!!!
Εν τω μεταξύ τα αυγουλάκια μου 6 τον αριθμό!!!!
έσκασαν και έτσι τώρα έχω και άλλα μικρά.
Τα πρώτα τρία τα έβαλα σε άλλο κλουβί και περιμένω να τα χαρίσω σε φίλους που μου ζήτησαν. ¨Οσο για τα μωρά θα δούμε.
Φιλάκια σε όλους σας!!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## douke-soula

να το χαιρεσαι το ζευγος, να εχει "βιον ανθοσπαρτον "  ::   ::   ::  
και γρηγορα να αποκτησεις και κανα εγγονακι   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υπεροχα!!!!
βεβαια φωτογραφιες δεν μας εβαλες!  :eek:  

καλο θα ηταν να μην τα δωσεις σαν ζευγαρια...γιατι ειναι αδερφακια και καλυτερα να μην κανουν παιδια μεταξυ τους...

----------


## vagelis76

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!!!
> Έλειψα από την παρέααρκετά ένεκα υποχρεώσεων....
> Πάντρεψα τον γιό μου.... και καταλαβαίνετε!!!!
> Εν τω μεταξύ τα αυγουλάκια μου 6 τον αριθμό!!!!
> έσκασαν και έτσι τώρα έχω και άλλα μικρά.
> Τα πρώτα τρία τα έβαλα σε άλλο κλουβί και περιμένω να τα χαρίσω σε φίλους που μου ζήτησαν. ¨Οσο για τα μωρά θα δούμε.
> Φιλάκια σε όλους σας!!!! "fullyhappy"


Αντε βρε Φιλιώ να σου ζήσει το ζευγαράκι(γιος-νύφη)και να σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένη γιαγιά!!!!
Και στην επόμενη συνάντηση να μας δείχνεις και το μωράκι από το κινητό σου!!
Καλά ξέτελα και στις γέννες των φτερωτών σου φίλων!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Φιλιώ  να σου ζησουν τα μικρα με την προσοχη σου θα μεγαλωσουν γρηγορα και δεν χρειαζετε να βαζεις παρα πολα εξτρα και σου παχυνουν, μισο αυγο μερα παρα μερα μαζι με την τροφη και κανενα μηλο και ειναι ενταξη

----------

